#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  fluoriscerende verf/blacklight

## coenb

Hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje. Weet iemand of er verf/stift bestaat die alleen (of veel duidelijker) zichtbaar is wanneer deze onder een blacklight gehouden wordt? Ik wil namelijk voor een feest een bepaalde tekst op een t-shirt zetten die alleen zichtbaar wordt in een ruimte met blacklight. Zijn er mogelijkheden hieromtrent?


Alvast bedankt!

Groeten Coen

----------


## DidierB

Er bestaat stempelinkt die enkel zichtbaar is onder blacklights.  Misschien moet je eens bij de "Allround fuifartikelenwinkel" horen. Ik weet dat in Mechelen bij XL Reclame dit zeker verkrijgbaar is.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## VERVALLEN

Blacklight stempelinkt is verkrijgbaar bij de meeste drukhandels en drukkers. Meestal zijn het kleine flesjes van +/- 15ml. Maar daar kom je lang mee toe hoor.

Ook de gewone inkt in de gekende textmarkers lichten mooi op bij blacklights.

----------


## DeMennooos

Wildfire maakt: Ultraviolet visual effects for film, television, theatrical productions, music tours, nightclubs, entertainment centers, themed architectural environments and amusement parks.

http://www.wildfire.com

Importeur voor Nederland: Http://www.controllux.nl

[EDIT]
Rosco heeft ook fluoriserende verf. Maar dat is puur voor decors volgens mij, maar op zijn minst het navragen waard denk ik zo.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, ik weet dat Conrad dit heeft, in verf en plakband. dit is alleen ook zichtbaar bij gewoon licht dus dit bedoel je waarschijnlijk niet helemaal. 

idd hebben sommige drukkers wel inkt die normaal niet zichtbaar is, alleen onder blacklight licht het op.

suc6 en laat het resultaat even weten

----------


## zjeten

er is een winkel in gent die dat heeft.
heb ook nog geinformeerd.

de mail die ik kreeg:
Beste,

Aansluitend op Uw aanvraag naar Fluo verf kunnen wij U positief antwoorden.

De verf die U echter vraagt en beschrijft is geen FLUO verf maar een Reflecterende
verf.

Wij hebben deze verf (oplichten bij het beschijnen met BlackLight) in verpakkingen van
5 lt en  10 lt.

De prijs is respectievelijk :

REFLEX WHITE - 5 LT    -    130,80 euro / bus van 5 Lt exclusief BTW 21%
REFLEX WHITE -10 LT    -    254,40 euro / bus van 10Lt exclusief BTW 21%

Het verbruik is ca. 7 m² tot 9 m² / Lt per laag.

Steeds tot Uw dienst voor alle verdere inlichtingen tekenen wij inmiddels met

Vriendelijke groeten
vandeweege wim

mvg
jeffrey

----------


## coenb

Allemaal bedankt voor je reactie!

Vooral aan die van jou, Zjeten/Jeffrey heb ik veel, mits je vermeldt  welke winkel jij bedoelt. Zou je dit nog even willen posten?

Bedankt!

Coen

----------


## DJEM

Er was geloof ik nog zo'n trucje van vroeger door criminelen veel gebruikt. iets met citroensap oid.

Normaal zag je niks totdat je er met een blacklight op scheen.

----------


## djbirdie

off topic: in de film gone in 60 seconds hebben ze ook zo iets met die lijst met auto's  :Smile:

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djbirdie_
> 
> off topic: in de film gone in 60 seconds hebben ze ook zo iets met die lijst met auto's



Daar doelde ik ook op, maar wist 123 niet meer welke film, dank daarvoor.

----------

